# X-Pen Height



## mnyablonski2796 (Jan 26, 2017)

I am planning for the day I get my bunnies and was looking at X-Pens for when I am not home. How tall should they be so a full grown bun couldn't jump over and out?


----------



## Aki (Jan 26, 2017)

Depends on the bunny. What breed do you think you'll get? Personally, I only ever had Nethies and Holland Lops. Nethies don't jump that high so I think a high of 70cm would be enough. On the other hand, lops jump a lot higher (I've found a bunny on a chest of drawers more than once) so I'd say more like 90cm. My current lop jumps really high and he climbs too ^^.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 26, 2017)

It depends on your breed and how important the look is for you. For me, I have a 3lb lionhead and she is in the middle of my living room so I didn't want an ugly setup. I went with 30" and it's perfect for her. But you need to also think of what kind of things you want in her pen, my bunny can't have any boxes or hard hidi houses because if she were to climb on them she could probably be able to jump out. I have a hidi house but it's a soft one that collapses if she were to try to climb it. 

I would say 36" for a small breed and 42" for medium breed. And when reading this thread take note in those giving you inches vs centimeters lol.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 26, 2017)

What kind of bunny are you getting?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> I would say 36" for a small breed and 42" for medium breed. And when reading this thread take note in those giving you inches vs centimeters lol.



Actually, it is my understanding that the smaller bunnies jump higher. The larger rabbits can't jump as high.

That said, my rabbits have usually been around 7-9 lbs. (My current one is the smallest I've had at about 5lbs.) I've only used the 30" height pens and have never had an escape over the top.

Some people have had climbers but that is more rare. Katiecrna's suggestion to keep play boxes, etc, away from the pen wall is important. Otherwise they have an easy step over the wall. 

We also had a 48" high pen for our dog. Fair warning that this height pen is _very heavy_. It is not easy to carry from one place to another. I prefer the 30" for it's easier manageability.

I'm attaching a sample of a 30" height x-pen set up for an 8-9lb rabbit. Ignore the mesh at the bottom of the pen. I added that during bonding sessions and didn't get around to taking it off.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jan 26, 2017)

It depends.
My bunny is a total escape artist (he is a mini rex) i recently bought an xpen for him (its for outside, but due to it being winter, its inside) i use it when we have company over and i don't want him escaping due to everyone walking through his room/ basement 
its 24 inches H, i feel like he can jump out of it, but he hasn't tried.
as i said it depends on the breed and your bunny personality i guess


----------



## mnyablonski2796 (Jan 27, 2017)

I am not positive about the breed I am talking to a rescue and I am between two groups. One pair that has a male dutch and a female mix but she is bigger than the dutch. She appears to be a Flemish mix but since she was a rescue I cant say for sure. The other is a trio of siblings (1 male 2 females) that I believe are mini Rex or a mix of. The rescue says they are medium size rabbits but can say for sure on the breed since they were rescues just like the pair.


----------



## Akzholedent (Jan 27, 2017)

Pippi has this habit of trying to climb up her xpen... The day we saw her hanging from the top bar, with an expression saying, "hey guys! Look at me!" We decided it was enough. Our pen came with a removable net/shade area, but we keep it on full time. 

Most pens don't come with that covering, so I suggest, if you have a climber or Hopper, then use clothes pins and an old bed sheet (or that light deer netting you can get at the hardware store), and pin the covering over the top of the xpen. Pippi hasn't been compelled to climb since then. 

Note: Please don't mind Pippi's messy pen.. She's a bit of a hay thrower.. Lol (and of course, there's that sassy bunny bum too!) 

View attachment 1485573197899.jpg


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 28, 2017)

I think 30" is a good way to go


----------

